# Problem with High Flyer Chokes?



## zacherwalker

I shoot the benelli nova..last year I also invested in a Kicks High Flyer X-Full Choke...it says its 60 yrds+ well last year I barely used it and this year I used it as the majority for early goose and then first part of duck..

It seems if the ducks or geese literally arent 60+ yards Im blasting air and missing way more than usual. I thought maybe like it could reach that range but could also shoot a little bit closer (say 40 yards a little outside the decoys) so now I am starting to loose faith in the choke too me its seeming like it will keep the bb's super close till farther causing missed shots.

I use hevi-metal but this year got cheap and went to kent fasteel 3" shot size 2 for ducks...


My question is anyone else having problems with the High Flyer chokes? I want to get a modified but I get hesitant because of missing with the X-full even though I know the ducks in close are a tight shot..

Or if there is anything maybe the shells I am shooting? If you have a kicks what are you shooting with them?


----------



## The Fever

zacherwalker said:


> I shoot the benelli nova..last year I also invested in a Kicks High Flyer X-Full Choke...it says its 60 yrds+ well last year I barely used it and this year I used it as the majority for early goose and then first part of duck..
> 
> It seems if the ducks or geese literally arent 60+ yards Im blasting air and missing way more than usual. I thought maybe like it could reach that range but could also shoot a little bit closer (say 40 yards a little outside the decoys) so now I am starting to loose faith in the choke too me its seeming like it will keep the bb's super close till farther causing missed shots.
> 
> I use hevi-metal but this year got cheap and went to kent fasteel 3" shot size 2 for ducks...
> 
> 
> My question is anyone else having problems with the High Flyer chokes? I want to get a modified but I get hesitant because of missing with the X-full even though I know the ducks in close are a tight shot..
> 
> Or if there is anything maybe the shells I am shooting? If you have a kicks what are you shooting with them?



Pattern the shot. Then get back with us.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

I bought a high flyer and it was about 10% worse than my factory choke in the same constriction. Took it back. 

ETA: it was 10% at 30 yards. it was something like 15 pellets in a 10" circle vs 25. Those numbers may not add up but it was bad enough that I took it back. If I recall it was around 10% difference. This was a few months ago before teal season.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker

zacherwalker said:


> I shoot the benelli nova..last year I also invested in a Kicks High Flyer X-Full Choke...it says its 60 yrds+ well last year I barely used it and this year I used it as the majority for early goose and then first part of duck..
> 
> It seems if the ducks or geese literally arent 60+ yards Im blasting air and missing way more than usual. I thought maybe like it could reach that range but could also shoot a little bit closer (say 40 yards a little outside the decoys) so now I am starting to loose faith in the choke too me its seeming like it will keep the bb's super close till farther causing missed shots.
> 
> I use hevi-metal but this year got cheap and went to kent fasteel 3" shot size 2 for ducks...
> 
> 
> My question is anyone else having problems with the High Flyer chokes? I want to get a modified but I get hesitant because of missing with the X-full even though I know the ducks in close are a tight shot..
> 
> Or if there is anything maybe the shells I am shooting? If you have a kicks what are you shooting with them?



Your pattern will change with every different load. Need to pattern with the load your going to hunt with.


----------



## Dustin Pate

The pattern probably looks like a soft ball at less than 30 yards. I think the vast majority of people would do well to open their chokes way up and stick to close in shots. The tightest I will go with steel is Light Modified and even it doesn't have much forgiveness up close.


----------



## zacherwalker

ill probably just go back to the factory chokes...if it aint broke dont fix it..but then again I hate that it was a waste of money


----------



## duckyaker90

Your shootin a x-full when they get in close you got to pull in tight aim small miss small. You'll probably debreast it in mid air.


----------



## T Tolbert

Is it steel approved ? That could be the problem


----------



## booger branch benelli

not a waste.  thats my favorite choke in my benelli.  my m2 shoots a awesome pattern with hevi metals and the x-full.  it can be a hard combo to shoot because you really have to draw a fine bead. some times it takes me a bird or two to adjust to it.  but when you hit them they are dead.  If you can figure out your leads it will probly be your favorite choke as well.


----------



## booger branch benelli

great 40yard choke btw.  its in my gun if im shootin over 30 yards.  which is most of the time in my case.


----------



## Golden BB

The choke is doing what it is supposed to, you're not. You are shooting an xtra full, if you have any idea what a shot string looks like, you should understand the concept. If not, google it.


----------



## head buster

60yds!!?? Wow!
The choke is probably too tight for the load you're shooting therefore causing a blown pattern. Like others have said pick your load then your choke. 
Go pattern your gun with different loads and pick the one you like the best. 
FWIW contact William at SumToy and tell him what you're shooting and let him hook you up with a choke. It'll be a lot better than the Kicks!


----------



## thompsonsz71

i love my high flyer fulls in my 20 ga...  pattern the gun!


----------



## Souhternhunter17

Shooting an extra full..... not me. I shoot a highflyer mod. In my benelli sbe. Never leaves my gun during duck season. I have no problem hitting birds 40 yard range. I love it.


----------



## The Fever

thompsonsz71 said:


> i love my high flyer fulls in my 20 ga...  pattern the gun!



im telling you broski...pattern that bad mamba jamba....put up a picture as well


----------



## thompsonsz71

The Fever said:


> im telling you broski...pattern that bad mamba jamba....put up a picture as well



mine pattern great and i have cut my cripples by more than half... i have no problem folding geese at 30 yrds with hevi metal # 3... my gun just loves these chokes...


----------



## WFL

I LIKE TO HELP YOU KICK THE HABBIT lol.  Now that said it is a good choke.  Few things you need to do.  1st drop back to the M or LM you choked way to small.  (blow the pattern plus with the ports other things can happen with the BIG shot).  2nd is to check the POA/POI.  Get you some junk bird shot and shoot it at 50 feet.  That will let you know POA/POI.


----------



## lchristian_2003

I bought a HF Mod around the middle of the spring this year. I love this choke. I had to adjust my POA just a little bit to get it where i wanted (mainly used sporting clays to figure this out). It's a good quality choke, you just have to do what was stated above. Find a shell that patterns like you want and stick with it.


----------



## FloridaQuacker

Heard a few bad things bout patterning on the xtrafull, I have the mod and wouldnt trade it for anything


----------



## zacherwalker

FloridaQuacker said:


> Heard a few bad things bout patterning on the xtrafull, I have the mod and wouldnt trade it for anything




See this is what I am asking... At farther distances it works great. Goose season went better than I could've expected specially hunting the open fields in Wisconsin but it was just the other day when they were closer in. I understand its my shooting as well obviously but I guess I should've just asked how everyone likes the modified and what range they normally shoot it at. 

Pass shooting with the xtra full wasn't a problem at all with shot size BB


----------



## ICU2012

Golden BB said:


> The choke is doing what it is supposed to, you're not. You are shooting an xtra full, if you have any idea what a shot string looks like, you should understand the concept. If not, google it.



amen sister, that extra full will work fantastic if you connect at 25 yards.....just sayin


----------



## FloridaQuacker

zacherwalker said:


> See this is what I am asking... At farther distances it works great. Goose season went better than I could've expected specially hunting the open fields in Wisconsin but it was just the other day when they were closer in. I understand its my shooting as well obviously but I guess I should've just asked how everyone likes the modified and what range they normally shoot it at.
> 
> Pass shooting with the xtra full wasn't a problem at all with shot size BB


I seem to shoot best in the 35-45 with the modified, shot plenty out past that but best patterning for me is in that range.


----------



## emusmacker

Like my High Flyer in MOD.  But I'm seriously considering a Sumtoy for my next choke.


----------



## Sea dawg1978

head buster said:


> 60yds!!?? Wow!
> The choke is probably too tight for the load you're shooting therefore causing a blown pattern. Like others have said pick your load then your choke.
> Go pattern your gun with different loads and pick the one you like the best.
> FWIW contact William at SumToy and tell him what you're shooting and let him hook you up with a choke. It'll be a lot better than the Kicks!



Yup, great guy and chokes. I will be refitting all of mine with his chokes.


----------



## fishwater1

zacherwalker said:


> See this is what I am asking... At farther distances it works great. Goose season went better than I could've expected specially hunting the open fields in Wisconsin but it was just the other day when they were closer in. I understand its my shooting as well obviously but I guess I should've just asked how everyone likes the modified and what range they normally shoot it at.
> 
> Pass shooting with the xtra full wasn't a problem at all with shot size BB



i've patterned the hiflyer xfull and full in my vincci and with shot sizes up to BB the xfull was awesome. my full choke shot bb's better than the xfull, but that BB load was a 1550 fps load tho, which may have made a difference. they claim that loads in excess of 1500 fps don't perform as well with the wad grabber choke tubes. just my $0.02. hi flyer performed better than pattermaster extended range with the loads i was shooting, btw, but your results could vary.


----------



## vrooom

The problem with the high flyer chokes is that they advertise shots out to 60 yards. So now you have people out there taking shots at 60+ yards


----------



## GABASSMAN

zacherwalker said:


> See this is what I am asking... At farther distances it works great. Goose season went better than I could've expected specially hunting the open fields in Wisconsin but it was just the other day when they were closer in. I understand its my shooting as well obviously but I guess I should've just asked how everyone likes the modified and what range they normally shoot it at.
> 
> Pass shooting with the xtra full wasn't a problem at all with shot size BB




Like stated above... You are shooting an X-Full.  Your close up shots will probably blow the birds up.  Why not shoot a modified at birds that are in range and make ethical shots.  No reason to shoot at birds out to 60 yards.


----------



## GABASSMAN

vrooom said:


> The problem with the high flyer chokes is that they advertise shots out to 60 yards. So now you have people out there taking shots at 60+ yards



Can I "like" this


----------



## fishndinty

Shot string is not a factor.  Period.  The shot is traveling SO much faster than the bird that it all crosses the POI at near identically the same time.  L.P. Brenzy is not a smart man.


----------



## kyle 64 chevy

*sky busters suck*

If u can't see there feet why are u shooting that the way I was taught. {SKY BUSTING} its like shooting a deer out of range of your 
rilfe.


----------



## WFL

vrooom said:


> The problem with the high flyer chokes is that they advertise shots out to 60 yards. So now you have people out there taking shots at 60+ yards



Yup and the choke is to small.  Open up to a HM or M. If you shoot BB up to T go to LM.    
Now that said alot of guys have guns that will kill paper at 60 yards but dont under stand that you 15 to 20 feet or more in front of targets.  Plus the steel has lost alot of its energy unless you have the BB or bigger.


----------



## kyle 64 chevy

We could make the basket ball hoop bigger to make more baskets but we don't cause it takes the sport out of it 
Call em work em call make them decoy when thay put ther feet down shoot that's the sport in it u don't even need a auto 10. Or 12ga


----------



## kyle 64 chevy

How can u even tell what kind of duck it is at 60 yards


----------

